# Bearfest.....



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Due to my summer famine from fishing, I was more than a bit excited for my first float on the Kenai River for trout on the 7th. My best friend and his son, taking a brief respite from dental school, went along also. For those who think I don't have bad fishing days&#8230;..well this was very low on my personal totem poll&#8230;.although the company was great. For being early in September the temp was a bit cool in the morning:










This necessitated me wearing knee high socks with my shorts in the waders&#8230;.water temp was around 49 degrees&#8230;..very balmy. It was a beautiful morning as we launched from Jims Landing:










We stopped at an island (like we always do) just a short hop around the first bend after launching. Good thing too as we caught nearly all of our fish there&#8230;..which really wasn't that many. We managed several dollies none of them even approaching 20 inches&#8230;..when we started hearing some woeful bellowing from across the river. Looked up to see two 1 ½ year old brownie cubs swimming across the river:



















They were making quite a racket for nearly 30 minutes as mom didn't seem to want to swim the rough water&#8230;.but eventually she came across. As we continued our meager fish catching for the next hour I meandered up to the head of the island while the other three migrated down to the bottom of the island. When I started fishing the side channel behind the island I spotted one of the cubs down near the end:










Not being sure if the guys down that way knew the bear was there I hightailed it down the front side to let them know. They had seen it and made sure the bear knew where they were at. Well I wetted my line to no avail for awhile then decided to go back to the boat as we were about ready to move downstream. As I hopped into the island's forest&#8230;.I had that "something's watching you" feeling come over me &#8230;.as I peered through the trees there was one of the cubs standing not 15 feet away from me staring (I'm sure he had never seen a landlocked beluga whale before). My first thought was "OH CRAP&#8230;..where is the sow?" To my relief she was still across the back channel and not on the island&#8230;..so my foggy intellect tried to think of something to do&#8230;..I made eye contact with the cub and said "BOO"&#8230;..I must be one ugly mother because he ran like he was shot out of cannon. Me&#8230;..I skeedaddled for the boat (that is where the .50cal S&W was residing). We all decided the bears could have the island and headed downstream:










There were several immature bald eagles winging around, keeping an eye on us:










For the next 4 hours we caught a few small trout and the occasional red salmon. The problem was too many eggs in the water&#8230;.the reds were actively spawning everywhere and the trout were just too stuffed to eat anything else. We came around one of the last corners to fish a back braid of the river and came up on this immature bald eagle scavenging dead salmon&#8230;..not such a regal bird, huh?










The reds were everywhere in this last stretch and all of us hooked several trying to catch any trout present:










We stopped and had a nice shore lunch of red salmon, baked potatoes and carrots cooked in brown sugar and orange juice. We were coming along the last stretch before the lake and Matt scored the only picture worthy trout of the whole day&#8230;.a nice male dolly varden:










A few minutes later the Kenai River was dumping into Skilak Lake and it was time to motor over to the take out:










Along the shore there were several Alaskan Whiteheaded Fishpeckers watching us:










So for those who think I always have extraordinary fishing&#8230;.it's simply not true&#8230;..but up here the scenery always makes it worthwhile. As we loaded the drift boat and headed back to town we stopped for a quick view of scenery&#8230;&#8230;.The Kenai River where it flows into Skilak Lake with the Skilak Glacier at the top of the lake:










Hopefully next week will see more fish&#8230;&#8230;

Brian


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love that place. Thanks for the flashback memory.

Those bears are really neat to watch. From a distance..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you didn't find the sow. Your buddies got some nice fish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Alaskan shore lunch, a big azz red fish, and a bear cub story? Sounds like AK to me! Great work riverman. So I have to ask where are all the moose? You seem to be lacking sightings of them.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

awesome pics and story! Beautiful area.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

AMAZING as usual Doc.....that Red Salmon looks like a giant mosquito about to pop! Great stroy and such....wondering if you will be keepin that .50 cal a little closer now?

P.S. Thanks for the scenery pix! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Actually the 50 cal is the guides.....I just carry a one shot derringer. When the bear starts its charge am going to just kneecap the guy next to me while I run away..... :roll: :O•-:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Careful down there, Brian, I saw a photo of the life jacket sign at the launch and most of the sign is under water (at the outlet of kenai lake).

I am staying off the rivers for a little while. They are eating too many bridges and houses right now.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Great post and pics


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Very good post. Great Dolly Varden


----------

